# Ein paar Fragen zu Blu ray Hüllen und alternativen cover



## Xello99 (12. März 2015)

*Ein paar Fragen zu Blu ray Hüllen und alternativen cover*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab ein paar Fragen, was man vieleicht aus dem Titel schon erahnen konnte .
Zuerst wollte ich interessen halber Fragen wie man die einzelnen Blu ray Disc Hüllen nennt. Ich bin mal meine Sammlung durchgegangen, und mir ist aufgefallen das ich 7 verschieden Blu ray Hüllen da habe (ich poste ein paar Fotos dazu im Anhang). Manche davon unterscheiden sich deutlich in der Größe, andere sehen fast gleich aus. Ich würde gerne alle meine (einzelnen) Blu rays in einer und derselben Hüllenart haben, deswegen interessiert mich besonders wie man die Hülle nennt in der die "300" Filme sind (siehe Anhang), da mir die vom Aussehen her einfach am besten gefällt. 
Dann wollte ich fragen ob ihr eine Seite kennt wo es Alternative Cover für Blu rays gibt. Ich will meine Sammlung etwas verkleinern, aus Platzgründen (also nicht die Anzahl der Filme, nur die Anzahl der Hüllen). Als bestes Beispiel fällt mir da die Harry potter Reihe ein. Anstatt acht einzelnber Hüllen, würde ich die gerne in einer Box unterbringen, und suche ein schönes Cover für eine solche Box. Oder vieleicht eine Seite bei der man Vorschläge für neue Cover abgeben kann, auf der Leute sind die sich mit Photoshop oder ähnlichem auskennen (im gegensatz zu mir ), und die einem dann erstellen. Von mir aus bezahl ich auch dafür.
Und dann bräuchte ich auch ein paar Cover für andere Filme die ich in eine kleinere Box stecken will (z.B. die Riddick Filme).
Wie gesagt, wenn ihr da irgendetwas wisst würde ich mich über Antworten freuen.
Und wisst ihr zufällig aus welchem Papier normale Cover bestehen ? Ich würde schon gerne das gleiche wie in den originalboxen nehmen.

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten,


Hinweis zu Anhang: Reihenfolge der Filme ist immer (von Links nach Rechts):
Fast and Furious 1-6 (Maße: 170mm*135mm*25mm )
The Day After Tomorrow (Maße: 170mm*135mm*15mm)
Planet Erde, die komplette Serie (Maße: 170mm*135mm*15mm)
300 + 300 Rise of an Empire (Maße: 170mm*135mm*12mm)
Jackie Chan Edition (Maße: 170mm*135mm*11mm)
Riddick: Überleben ist seine Rache (Maße: 170mm*135mm*10mm)
Pirates of the Caribbean Bonus Disc (Maße: 170mm*135mm*6mm)


----------



## Scientist (13. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Blu ray Hüllen und alternativen cover*

Amaray Huellen
Link

Bei den Covern, kein Plan.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Blu ray Hüllen und alternativen cover*

Für Harry Potter könnte vielleicht dieses Cover reichen, ansonsten je nach Bedarf die Liste durchsuchen. Für einzelne Filme würde sich das Slim Format anbieten wobei es da schwieriger wird mit dem Cover. Es gibt zwar noch ein paar Seiten wo Cover angeboten werden aber die entsprechen den Originalen.
Was das Papier angeht tippe ich in Richtung 100g / Glänzend, so wie dieses Papier in etwa.


> Von mir aus bezahl ich auch dafür.


Die Frage würde ich hier vielleicht so nicht stellen.
Was die Unterschiede generell angeht, da kann ich nur vermuten. Da wird es wohl mehrere Anbieter von Leerhüllen geben und die unterscheiden sich leicht damit keine Plagiatsvorwürfe kommen. Bei manchen Hüllen scheint Platz für ein Booklet zu sein in der Mitte oder die Möglichkeit einen weiteren Träger einzuclipsen. ( Bin ja kein Hersteller nur meine reine Vermutung ).


> Ich will meine Sammlung etwas verkleinern, aus Platzgründen


Hast du so viele Filme?


----------



## Xello99 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Blu ray Hüllen und alternativen cover*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
@Scientist die Amary Hüllen hatte ich mittlerweile auch identifiziert, das sind aber auch die einzigen.

@Dr Bakterius Es ging mir bei den gleichen Hüllen um Boxen, mit 1-3 filmen, das man bei Boxen mit 4-10 Discs entsprechend größere Hüllen braucht ist mir auch klar, und bei denen bin ich auch nicht so wählerisch. Es ging mir wirklich um die kleinen.
Falls du mit den Slim boxen die 6mm dicken meinst, die sind mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu dünn. Ich hab die die ich meine mittlerweile gefunden: https://www.kronenberg24.de/-ToShowQQImageList/ArticleIDQQ100524/
Das mit den verschiedenen Anbietern stimmt wahrscheinlich, Bis jetzt hab ich unter meinen Hüllen aber nur Elite und Amaray entdeckt (und ein paar Hüllen in denen nichts steht). Ich favorisiere da ja eher Elite.
Zu dem Papier, ich hab von anderer Seite her dieses hier empfohlen bekommen: Canon HR-101N, A4 HochauflÃ¶sendes Papier (106 g/qm), A4, 50 Blatt: Canon: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren Was meint ihr dazu ?
Was die Cover angeht hab ich eine Seite gefunden  DVD Covers, DVD Labels, Blu Ray Covers, Bluray Labels - HiResCovers.Net Da muss man allerdings für bezahlen. Es gibt erstaunlich wenig Seiten die sich mit Film covern beschäftigen.

"Hast du so viele Filme?"

Nein, so wenig Platz  Also ich hab schon viel Platz wo ich lehre Hüllen hinpacken kann oder Filme die ich nie wieder ansehen werde, aber Plätze wo ich die Filme direkt sehe sind bei mir sehr begrenzt (also einfach ein offenes Regal). Ich hab ca. 100 Filme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Blu ray Hüllen und alternativen cover*

Das mit den Hüllen war mir klar und ich hatte ja nicht gesagt das du deine Filme in eine Gesenkschmiede werfen solltest. Die Fragen waren etwas vielfältig und arg verschachtelt, daher war es mir wichtig erstmal einen Anfang zu schaffen.
Slim ist wirklich dünn und da wird es wirklich schwer passende Cover zu bekommen, aber es war nur ein Vorschlag da im Startpost nix drin stand. Bei dem Papier sehe ich allerdings nix von Glossy wenn das Original so wichtig ist. Letztlich muss man selbst für seinen Drucker das passende Papier finden. Wobei wenn das Papier in der Hülle steckt man es nicht sieht ob es Matt oder Glänzend ist. Seit den ganzen Hürden bei der Kopiererei hat es mit den Seiten für Covern deutlich abgenommen, und stellenweise gab es kaum Druckprogramme für Blu Rays.


> Ich hab ca. 100 Filme


Ab einer gewissen Menge muss man Prioritäten setzen, muss ich leider auch. Ich denke schon über einen Raumteiler aus meinen Leerhüllen nach


----------

